# Schriftart in PSD-Datei speicher?



## angel_inside (13. September 2007)

Hallo.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Schriftarten in der PSD-Datei zu speichern?
Grund:
Wenn ich mit seltenen Schriftarten arbeiten und die PSD-Datei an einen Kollegen weiter reichen möchten, damit dieser dann automatisch die benutzten Schriftarten hat. 

thx4help


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2007)

Hai,

die Schriftarten können zur weiteren Verwendung (meines Wissens) nicht in PS gespeichert werden. Die kommen vom Betriebssystem.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Klein0r (13. September 2007)

Hallo!

Das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt - selbst word und excel können das sogar meine ich.. da wärs ja schwach wenn das nich bei PS auch geht!

Aber die Schriften gehen ja nich verloren wenn du die Schrift nicht hast, oder? Meines Wissens nach sind sie halt nur nicht mehr zu ändern - also Teile der Schrift scheint PS doch zu speichern... wie auch immer!

Würde mich auch über eine Expertenaussage freuen 

lg


----------



## angel_inside (13. September 2007)

mhhh... 

Ich habe normalerweise alle meine Schriften in \WINDOWS\Fonts.
Wozu gibt es eigenntlich den Ordner?:
Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Fonts

Ja, das Geschriebene bleibt erhalten, kann jedoch nicht verändert werden.
Was aber sehr nachteilig ist, wenn man mit Datensätzen arbeiten, mit denen man unter anderem Textfelder verändert. 

Gibts wirklich keine Alternative dafür, dass man nicht extra jedesmal die Schriftart aus dem Windowsordner suchen muss, wenn man einen PSD-Datei verschickt?


----------



## mreball (13. September 2007)

Schriften unterliegen Lizenzbestimmungen und dürfen deshalb nicht eingebettet werden, weshalb "Acrobat" dass darf, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2007)

Hai,



mreball hat gesagt.:


> Schriften unterliegen Lizenzbestimmungen und dürfen deshalb nicht eingebettet werden, weshalb "Acrobat" dass darf, weiss ich aber nicht.



Genau das mit den Lizensbedingungen ist der Knackpunkt. "Acrobat" und auch PS dürfen und können das. ;-)
Nämlich die Schriften in das jeweilige Dokument einbinden. Du kannst sie nur nicht verwenden, ggf. die Ebene in PS bearbeiten, aber keinen neuen Text erstellen.
Schriften müssen halt im entsprechenden Windows (Sorry liebe Mac User) Ordner "installiert" werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

